# MK677 - A Run



## NbleSavage

*What Is It*

Nutrobal (Mk-677)

Nutrobal (Mk-677) is an orally administrated growth hormone secretagogue originally developed by Reverse Pharmacology. A secretagogue is the term for a substance that chemically signals for the pituitary gland to secrete growth hormone. In other words, Nutrobal could be compared to peptides like GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin, only it doesn't require any injections nor does it have any side effects like GHRP-6. This GHS (Growth Hormone Secretagogue) was developed in an aim to combat such conditions as muscle wasting, obesity and osteoporosis. It was also targeted towards treatment of elderly hip fracture patients, so there are a myriad of studies done on safety.

nutrobal mk677 chemical structure
Fig 1. Nutrobal (Mk-677) Chemical Structure






How it Works

Growth hormone pulse intensity can be increased through 4 possible mechanisms:

Increasing GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) release.
Amplifying GHRH signaling in somatotrophs of the anterior pituitary gland.
Reducing somatostatin release (somatostatin turns off GH release).
Inhibiting of somatostatin receptor signaling.
Nutrobal (Mk-677) was found to work through all four of these mechanisms. After ingestion, Growth Hormone (GH) was shown to increase dose dependently, at doses starting at 5 milligrams (mgs) a day.

Benefits

In a study on it's effects on catabolic states, a once daily oral dose of 25mgs was given to healthy young men subjected to short-term diet-induced nitrogen wasting. After 7 days of this dose, the subjects showed a sustained increase in serum concentration of IGF-1 and Growth Hormone; in addition, the nitrogen wasting was reversed, showing great potential for treatment of conditions involving muscle wasting.

Trials testing the effects of this GHS on fighting obesity showed an increase in lean body mass, but neither total, nor visceral adipose tissue was effected. This study gave subjects 25mgs of Nutrobal per day for 8 weeks. The subjects showed an increase in basal metabolic rate after 2 weeks, and an increase in serum levels of GH, IGF-1 and IGF-1 binding protein-3. Increase in lean body mass was hypothesized to be caused by an increase in calorie deposition into the muscle and appetite decrease as opposed to reducing fat storage directly.

A study done for the treatment of osteoporosis and bone mineral density showed some increase in bone density, so there is a true impact on bone mineral density. This can help with injury recovery during your cycle.

Other possible benefits of Nutrobal are associated with improved sleep, improved complexion, increase in energy levels, increase nitrogen retention, increase strength and an improved sense of well being. In addition, some studies also suggest that an increased immune system response was caused by Nutrobal (Mk-677), meaning it boosts the immune system to a degree.

How can it help you?

Elevated growth hormone has literally endless list of benefits to the human body, why do you think everyone tries to get their hands on HGH? That's why Nutrobal (Mk-677) is so effective, it increases Growth Hormone and IGF-1 levels.

As the studies show, Nutrobal can be used for a number of reasons from growing muscle mass, to getting shredded. It does not compete with the levels of growth hormone one can get from exogenously administered HGH, so you can use it with hgh cycles. In fact, by using nutrobal, you can easily get amazing increases of your own natural growth hormone pulses without having to deal with annoying and painful daily HGH injections. It's like using HGH without having to inject daily.

In a multitude of studies, Nutrobal (Mk-677) increased IGF-1 levels by between 39-89%. To give you an idea of what IGF-1 does, here are some IGF-1 benefits:

Increased Fat Oxidation (fat loss).
Increased Muscle gains (lean mass).
Tightening up loose skin.
Healing old injuries.
Healing Bones, Tendons and Ligaments.
In fact, many users report growing up to 6 lbs of lean muscle mass in 8 weeks of IGF-1 only cycles. That's an amazing result, but injecting IGF-1 daily is painful, costly and frustrating. Now, there is an oral-only alternative.

Doses

Results have been shown from doses between 5-25mgs a day, dose dependent results should be expected. Higher doses, over 50mgs, have been reported by some, but I don't see the need to overdo it.

Side Effects

Some of the usual side effects that go with elevated GH levels such as numb hands, some lethargy, as well as slight increased appetite have been reported with the use of Mk-677.

Interestingly, during prolonged administration both IGF-1 and GH were increased with no increase in cortisol.

Some anecdotal evidence suggested there was a temporary small increase in prolactin when beginning administration, so individuals who are very prone to prolactin side effect may want to incorporate a short schedule of HCGenerate ES to prevent problems. I want to stress, this is only an issue for guys who are extremely prone to prolactin sides, which is usually 1% of users. How do you know if you're prone to prolactin sides? If you get gynecomastia from taking trenbolone, you're prone to prolactin sides.

Medical

Nutrobal (Mk-677) was found to be very safe and, in fact, showed to reduce tumors in mice, which was hypothesized to be from an increased immune system response.

*WHY I'M RUNNING IT*

I honestly couldn't give a toss about the alleged GH enhancing properties - I'm in it for the sleep improvement. As many here know, I've experienced PTSD-related insomnia off and on for years. As MK677 has received promising feedback in the area of increased REM, I'm giving it a run.

*MY DOSING*

I'm running just 12.5 mg nightly before bed, seven days a week.

*INITIAL IMPRESSIONS*

First dose was yesterday afternoon, mid-day as I wanted to experience the full effect while awake to get a sense of the product. *I'm running board sponsor IronMag Labs' product*. 12.5 Mg brought about some significant lethargy, bit of tingling in the hands - very similar to my experience with GH. Last night then we again hit 12.5 Mgs to test the effect on sleep. I did notice that I dreamed quite a bit more than usual, and that my sleep overall was deeper than what I'm accustomed to getting. I woke up less frequently as well (3-4 times which for me is less frequent than the usual 7-8 times). This morning, bit of grogginess but that fell away after a cup of coffee. 

For those interested in the possible effects on fat loss / lean tissue gain, I'll make those observations as well - they're just not my primary objectives in running the product. I want quality sleep. 

I'll post here periodically as things progress. 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Flyingdragon

This compound causes severe bloating of the stomach and harsh heatburn based on a few lab rats of mine......


----------



## gymrat827

all sarms have some interesting things about them.  Wish there was a way to test purity of them.  

GL on the run man


----------



## MrRippedZilla

PillarofBalance said:


> If it's so wonderful why isn't it on the market yet?



Probably because its long half life causes major problems with regards to acute efficacy, desensitization, etc over the long run (aka it stops working after a while). And since GH-boosting peps, including ghrelin memetics like MK, are only worthwhile if effective over the long run... 

Oh and some in-vitro stuff about chronic ghrelin causing issues in the brain. Not that I take in-vitro shit seriously but for the sake of discussion:
A ghrelin-growth hormone axis drives stress-induced vulnerability to enhanced fear


----------



## gymrat827

MrRippedZilla said:


> Probably because its long half life causes major problems with regards to acute efficacy, desensitization, etc over the long run (aka it stops working after a while). And since GH-boosting peps, including ghrelin memetics like MK, are only worthwhile if effective over the long run...
> 
> Oh and some in-vitro stuff about chronic ghrelin causing issues in the brain. Not that I take in-vitro shit seriously but for the sake of discussion:
> A ghrelin-growth hormone axis drives stress-induced vulnerability to enhanced fear



all sarms are so watered down and fuct with its impossible to find "real" ones.  Osta & S4 should be great on paper, but things dont work out that way.  I knew of a few spots that.......at one time.....had DECENT stuff, but once their orders started rolling in......Got greedy and IDK wtf happened to their stuff.  

Again, GL with what you have now & hopefully Iron's stuff is decent too.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

gymrat827 said:


> all sarms are so watered down and fuct with its impossible to find "real" ones.  Osta & S4 should be great on paper, but things dont work out that way.  I knew of a few spots that.......at one time.....had DECENT stuff, but once their orders started rolling in......Got greedy and IDK wtf happened to their stuff.
> 
> Again, GL with what you have now & hopefully Iron's stuff is decent too.



Despite the issue of sourcing, which I agree with you on, I still wouldn't mess with any Ghrelin derivative for reasons related to appetite regulation. Any potential for resistance to develop in relation to that area is a massive no, no for me


----------



## automatondan

Thank you for posting some info, I have been interested in researching Mk-677 as well, but have been too busy...


----------



## NbleSavage

Night 2 in the sack. Dosing will stay constant until I state otherwise so I'll not reiterate that with every post.

Bit of trouble falling asleep - lots of stress around the job site of late, but once I did we had move vivid dreams. I'm on a bit of a cut and dreamed of a pizza that was so real I could smell the bloody thing. Again I noticed waking up less frequently (2-3 times) and am feeling a bit more alert this morning.

I'm watching the scale too just to see if there's any effect on that front. Me diet and training are locked-in so the only variable (aside from work stress) is the MK677.


----------



## NbleSavage

7 hours in the rack last night, pretty much a repeat of the night prior: deep(er) sleep and fewer instances of waking up - maybe just 2-3 times to p1ss and then right back to sleep.

I dumped the 10mg of melatonin I'd been taking just to see if it would have an effect and happy to report the only outcome I can feel is that I'm less groggy & more clear headed this morning even before my coffee. So far this product has worked as advertised in terms of improving sleep quality.


----------



## NbleSavage

Similar sleep pattern last night - woke up perhaps only twice, good quality sleep in between. No melatonin, no OTC sleep meds. 

I did pull my MK677 dose back a bit in the evening - got it in 90 mins before I hit the rack just to see if I could feel the onset (I did) else all same protocols as prior nights.


----------



## automatondan

Thanks for the update dude. I am following this as I too have had sleep issues for my whole life. 

I wonder if there is a "magic window" of time that you should be laying down ready to sleep like there seems to be with melatonin...? 

So far, would you say it works the same as melatonin? Or is it too early to say yet...?


----------



## NbleSavage

automatonDan said:


> Thanks for the update dude. I am following this as I too have had sleep issues for my whole life.
> 
> I wonder if there is a "magic window" of time that you should be laying down ready to sleep like there seems to be with melatonin...?
> 
> So far, would you say it works the same as melatonin? Or is it too early to say yet...?



Its a bit soon, but I'll give ye what I've encountered thus far.

Tis' a different feel than melatonin for me. With melatonin, I tend to get a bit...loopy?...and then sleep but wake frequently and then wake-up sometimes a bit groggy (admittedly I was taking like 10 Mgs). With the MK677, the onset is more of a relaxed feeling - makes you want to go lie down as opposed to feeling like 'i need to lie down cuz i'm getting punchy' feel. Little morning grogginess thus far either.

One thing I have noticed - bit of lethargy during the day. This was expected and came up often when I researched MK677. I'm anticipating this will subside in the next week. I may add some Yohimbine in the morning with my coffee in the short run to mitigate.


----------



## Maintenance Man

I appreciate the log Noble. I've been interested in MK677 for awhile now. I know one source that has it and I've been real tempted to try a bottle. I suffer from sleep loss due to waking up often during the night as well. Most of the time I'll just get real loaded to help me sleep but I don't always have a steady supply anymore when I have to buy it lol. I'm interested to see if any of the bloating sides arise for you soon. Or the numbness in the hands.


----------



## NbleSavage

Maintenance Man said:


> I appreciate the log Noble. I've been interested in MK677 for awhile now. I know one source that has it and I've been real tempted to try a bottle. I suffer from sleep loss due to waking up often during the night as well. Most of the time I'll just get real loaded to help me sleep but I don't always have a steady supply anymore when I have to buy it lol. I'm interested to see if any of the bloating sides arise for you soon. Or the numbness in the hands.



Cheers, Mate. I did get a bit of numbness the first day when I took two 12.5 mg doses but none since just the evening 12.5 mg dose.

No bloating yet either but I work outside maybe half the time and I sweat like a whore in church so I rarely bloat up. Will definitely keep an eye out for it though.


----------



## NbleSavage

Morning update. Best night of sleep since starting this run. 7.5 hours, woke up just twice and solid, deep REM sleep (more crazy food-centric dreams...think it was Mexican last night). Woke up feeling coherent - no brain fog. 

Only thing I'm doing now is taking the nightly 12.5mg MK677 dose about 90 mins before I hit the rack. This seems to be the sweet spot in terms of timing, as I'm falling asleep soon after getting to bed.

One observation: I'm down a half-pound on the scale this morning, this after a 'high day' (carb cycling) yesterday. Dont know that its related, and a half-pound for me is f#ck all, but found it interesting as typically me body holds a couple pounds after a high day.


----------



## Flyingdragon

I had a buddy who lost 20 pounds during a 30 day cycle of MK, so its not so rare....He was very lean....


----------



## NbleSavage

Another night on the tonic. Similar to the previous - took me dose maybe 90 mins before hitting the rack and fell asleep quickly. Only woke twice (just that is a big improvement over what I'd been accustomed to) and sleep quality was solid. Woke after maybe 6.5 hours in the rack and forced myself to stick in bed for another 45 mins (off day from the job) just to see if I might fall back asleep (I didnt, but was wide awake and no grogginess so still a 'win'). 

Down another half-pound on the scale this morning...may be some truth to the scale weight topic. I'm already pretty lean - maybe 10-12% - and not necessarily looking to downsize but if I'm buring addtl fat well, who wouldn't want that. I'll keep an eye on things there. I do a full weigh-in / measurements for me coach on Thurs morn of next week so I'll get a sense of where this weight is coming off.

The daytime lethargy hit me a bit hard yesterday afternoon. Was on the job site and maybe two hours before the end of my shift I felt like I just hit a wall. All I wanted was to lie down and close me eyes. Felt like I was wearing a weighted vest just moving around in the workyard. I've ordered some Yohimbine which should arrive today, and will start taking this in the morning with me multi to see if I can skip the 'zombie mode' in the afternoon.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## automatondan

Sounds like you just need to incorporate mid day nap-time, eh? :32 (1):

Glad you are getting some better sleep tho bro... Do you fair well with Yohimbine? I cant take the stuff, I become shaky jake with the DTs.... Makes me what to crawl outta my skin...


----------



## NbleSavage

automatonDan said:


> Sounds like you just need to incorporate mid day nap-time, eh? :32 (1):
> 
> Glad you are getting some better sleep tho bro... Do you fair well with Yohimbine? I cant take the stuff, I become shaky jake with the DTs.... Makes me what to crawl outta my skin...



I tolerate it well - its kinda me go-to stim when I need it. Hit legs this morning, bit of the C4 pre-workout and we f#cked shite up at the gym right proper. 

I'm still expecting the lethargy to subside in another week or sooner. If it doesn't, I'll need to reconsider - dont want to have to rely on stims to make it through the day.


----------



## NbleSavage

Another good night. Quality sleep for maybe 2 hour intervals, then up to p1ss. Yesterday was legs so me body was fatigued. Spent 8 hours in the rack, I'd say at least a good 7 hours of prime sleep and recovery. Woke this morning without an alarm (a REALLY good sign for me) and feeling ready to train again.

I think I've got the dose timing dialed-in: 90 mins before sleep seems to hit me right as I'm hitting the rack. I fall asleep quickly and get 2 hours of good REM in that first 'stretch'.

Yohimbine arrived today, will start small: 2.5 Mg on an empty stomach on waking and another 2.5 Mg after my PWO shake & before my first meal (is best to take on an empty stomach - or as close to empty as possible IME). We'll see how me energy levels faire then a bit later today.

On the scale...fawkin' ell I'm down another pound. I was pretty lean to start with and I didnt add the MK677 with a goal of fat loss, but if I get some as a bonus with no changes to training or diet then I'll take it.

I'm starting to sound like a bloody commercial. I should point out I bought this shite - this isn't one of those "here try our shite for free and write us some flowery reviews". All this is from the heart. So far though, I think the product works well for me needs with the daytime lethargy being the one noticeable side that I need to manage.


----------



## NbleSavage

Best night so far. Woke only twice - first after perhaps 90 mins of sleep and then got a 6 hour stretch. Was the longest I think I've slept uninterrupted in perhaps years. Fawkin' brilliant!

Weighed-in this morning, down another half-pound & this after a 'cheat meal' with the Missus yesterday (nothing too overboard - we went for Hibachi but I did double steak / double fried rice and didnt go light on the 'yum yum sauce' either). 

So far no bloat, no signs of water retention. 

Added the Yohimbine yesterday and took again this morning on an empty stomach to see if I can shake the mid-day lethargy. I'm just taking two doses (one on waking, one mid-day) at present of 2.5 mg each so very mild for starters. Yesterday afternoon I was a bit tired but could easily have been from all the carbs I ate   Will continue tracking on this front.


----------



## automatondan

NbleSavage said:


> Best night so far. Woke only twice - first after perhaps 90 mins of sleep and then got a 6 hour stretch. Was the longest I think I've slept uninterrupted in perhaps years. Fawkin' brilliant!
> 
> Weighed-in this morning, down another half-pound & this after a 'cheat meal' with the Missus yesterday (nothing too overboard - we went for Hibachi but I did double steak / double fried rice and didnt go light on the 'yum yum sauce' either).
> 
> So far no bloat, no signs of water retention.
> 
> Added the Yohimbine yesterday and took again this morning on an empty stomach to see if I can shake the mid-day lethargy. I'm just taking two doses (one on waking, one mid-day) at present of 2.5 mg each so very mild for starters. Yesterday afternoon I was a bit tired but could easily have been from all the carbs I ate   Will continue tracking on this front.



So, are you cool with the weight loss? Have you noticed any shrinkage in your muscles? Im curious if you are at maintenance with your macros right now, or if you are trying to lose some bf? If you are slightly worried about the weight loss, I wonder if increasing your calories a bit might level stuff out...? Im just curious what weight specifically, is coming off of you...? 

Btw, congrats on the sleep dude! Thats fricken awesome.


----------



## NbleSavage

automatonDan said:


> So, are you cool with the weight loss? Have you noticed any shrinkage in your muscles? Im curious if you are at maintenance with your macros right now, or if you are trying to lose some bf? If you are slightly worried about the weight loss, I wonder if increasing your calories a bit might level stuff out...? Im just curious what weight specifically, is coming off of you...?
> 
> Btw, congrats on the sleep dude! Thats fricken awesome.



Aye, good call out. I'm eating at maintenance - not really looking to cut at present. That said - and I'm reluctant to put it this way for fear of sound like I'm overhyping this stuff - the weight seems to be leaving me midsection (fat loss). I'm not flat in terms of my muscle mass, and my strength in the gym is bang on. To yer point, if it continues to drop off, I may need to adjust my current macros.


----------



## automatondan

NbleSavage said:


> Aye, good call out. I'm eating at maintenance - not really looking to cut at present. That said - and I'm reluctant to put it this way for fear of sound like I'm overhyping this stuff - the weight seems to be leaving me midsection (fat loss). I'm not flat in terms of my muscle mass, and my strength in the gym is bang on. To yer point, if it continues to drop off, I may need to adjust my current macros.



Okay, interesting.... Well just keep an eye on it.... I was just curious... Thanx brov!


----------



## NbleSavage

Mid-day update - the yohimbine def takes the edge off the lethargy I'd been feeling. 

Took 2.5 mg this morning on waking and another 2.5 mg an hour or so ago. 

Still a bit of lag, but much more manageable than without.


----------



## NbleSavage

Similar sleep patterns last night - good quality stint for 90 mins then up to p1ss, back to sleep easily for another 5 hours. Up a bit early as I've got to roll out for work this morning a touch sooner than normal.

Scale weight back up a pound this morning. Is really nothing for my size, could just be water retention - will be on guard for bloating though.

Yohimbine this morning again on waking (2.5 mg) and will get another 2.5 mg mid-day.


----------



## NbleSavage

Seeing the sleep patterns definitely improve. Another night in the same rhythm: an initial 90 mins of solid REM, up to p1ss and then a block of 4-5 hours quality sleep. Woek before my alarm, no grogginess and felt relatively refreshed.

Daytime lethargy is diminishing, could be the Yohimbine or could be is naturally subsiding as me body acclimates to the MK677. Either way, felt less a zombie in the mid-afternoon as I had been.

Down a half-pound of scale weight this morning, thinking then this is just day to day water fluctuations and also dependent upon how intense me workout from the prior day was (eg. trained shoulders yesterday and did some heavy OHP in addition to a ton of volume work and HIIT cardio so dropping the half pound seems logical). 

Appetite is spiked - definitely noticeable even with the Yohimbine. I may tweak my macros a bit and see if I can stay lean but perhaps add a couple pounds of tissue and a few pounds on the bar now that the lethargy issue is in-hand.

Interesting ride so far, definitely a successful one as per the initial objective of 'Improve Sleep Quality'.


----------



## StillKickin

Thank you for keeping the log up to speed!


----------



## Frenchie

I am considering trying this since I also have big sleep issues and I have read so many things on this compound ... Except for the occasional lethargy.
You should install sleepcycle (buy the pro version, it's like 3 bucks) to follow your sleep. It works really well ! Have been using to see how my body reacts to stopping the espresso before working out (sleep quality increased around 15%). I would use it to follow the effect of the MK.


----------



## NbleSavage

Another good night. Slept in three 'iterations' so to speak. Have observed that I get 90 mins - 2 hrs when I first lay down, then generally blocks of 90 mins (couple exceptions in there where I went longer). As I understand it, 90 mins is the average duration of one 'REM cycle' so this behavior seems positive - means I'm getting more REM sleep. Feel wide awake and refreshed this morning, going to train back in an hour.

Full check-in with my coach this morning as well - pics and stats. Without having changed me diet, I'm down 2 Lbs since last week (?!) and lost .7 inches from me waist. Again, I was lean to start with and my training / cardio hasn't changed so the only variable is the MK677. Gym strength and muscle fullness are all still good, some increased vascularity in me abs. 

Appetite has definitely spiked - going to see this week if we can up my cals and maintain the new waistline.

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage

Another good night of sleep. Woke only twice: first after 90 mins (predictable at this point) and again just 10 mins before me alarm. Definitely finding it easier to relax and fall asleep and getting back to sleep after waking is much easier as well. Only waking twice a night would be a minor miracle for me if it happens consistently.

Up a half-pound on the scale today after adjusting me macros yesterday - bumped carbs on 'low' days by 30 grams and on me 'high' day by 25 grams. Will check me midsection to ensure those addtl cals find the appropriate home and not along me beltline.

Daytime lethargy has all but dropped away. Still using the Yohimbine 2.5 mgs 2x daily but may drop that off as well next week once me body acclimates to the bump in carbs.


----------



## NbleSavage

Bit light on rack time last night as my bloody work schedule is off the rails at present. Sleep I got was good though - managed 6 hours, only woke twice and solid REM cycles (dreamed quite a bit). Feel surprisingly refreshed this morning - thought I might be a touch groggy.

No change on the scale after having bumped my carbs - a good sign of what may be going on with me metabolism. Will keep monitoring the scale and the beltline for any indicators.


----------



## sgf

Thanks for the post and for the information.  My sleep has sucked for years,so I am interested in reading about something that might really work for me.


----------



## NbleSavage

Off me sleep schedule a bit last night, Missus and I went for dinner and got home a bit later than I'd expected. Couple interesting observations then:

1) Still managed to sleep 7 hours even with hitting the rack late. Previously, I'd wake at me usual time in the morning (0330 - 0400) regardless of when I hit the rack.

2) Used a cheat meal on dinner and didn't half-arse it (big arsed NY Strip steak, potato, bourbon, Irish coffee and pie for dessert). Only up 1 Lb on the scale this morning. Normally that kind of meal would bump me at least 2 or so. Anecdotally feeling like me metabolism is up a notch since starting this run. 

Feeling ready to hit the gym this morning. Chest & shoulders and then 10 rounds on the banana bag as 'penance' for last night. Plus I can always use more heavy bag work.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage

Another good night. Same initial 90 min REM cycle, then up to the loo. Back asleep was easy, almost able to set the clock now by the 90 min REM cycles. Got just under 7 hours last night, feel good to go this morning and woke just before my alarm.

Daytime lethargy is all but gone. Still taking the yohimbine, may experiment next week with removing that & see how things go with me energy levels.

Dropped 2.5 Lbs day after me epic cheat meal with the Missus, up a half-pound last night - just water I suspect. Metabolism seems to be liking where we're at right now.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage

Bit abbreviated night in the rack due to another early roll-out for work, but still decent quality sleep. First 90 min REM cycle hits heavy each night, I'm noticing.

Down 1.5 lbs on the scale from yesterday, noticing more vascularity in me abs too. I dont directly attribute this to the MK677 as I do heavy bag work for cardio on the regular and me diet is just at maintenance but its a variable worth considering.

Feel refreshed this morning, off to hit legs!


----------



## BigGameHunter

Have you ever had a sleep study?


----------



## NbleSavage

BigGameHunter said:


> Have you ever had a sleep study?



Couple years back, Doc said I had mild apnea. Didnt have good insurance then so found a CPAP off Craigslist and it did provide some relief but over time I found it to be a pain in the arse and I left it behind. Now I've got better insurance, even a dental plan   and so I've had a plastic bit that pushes me jaw forward made which I wear to sleep. My Missus says my snoring is all but gone with this gadget.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Do u have a link for the plastic gadget?


----------



## NbleSavage

Flyingdragon said:


> Do u have a link for the plastic gadget?



Its this one. Me dentist took one look at me and said 'Yea, we need the heavy duty model' LOL!


----------



## NbleSavage

Heading overseas for a week, got 4 good hours in the rack last night - didnt wake once. 

Will re-up the log when I return as I'm taking the MK677 with and I expect the jet lag will make for an interesting experiment.


----------



## automatondan

Have a safe trip dude!


----------



## NbleSavage

automatonDan said:


> Have a safe trip dude!



Cheers, Mate!


----------



## NbleSavage

Back in the States, happy to report I got great sleep this weekend even battling the jet lag. Last night might have been the best rack time since I've started - 10 solid hours (again, jet lag) and only woke once. Already feeling adjusted this morning. Chest day today - some heavy pressing and some volume work. We'll see how I hold-up in the gym.

Good to be home.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage

Thought I'd update the log.

Been fighting a sinus infection the past couple-three days, finally getting it whipped. Still been running the MK @ 12.5 mg each evening and the sleep quality is still far better than before I started. Last night was six hours uninterrupted in the rack, which may have been the longest stretch I've enjoyed since I can recall.

Scale weight is holding constant - which I expected as I'm eating at maintenance at present.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

Savage my dude, so you haven't had any of the negative sides I was? BP spikes, flushed face, sweats/chills, shortness of breath?

Also did you feel any positive effects after week 1? Because I had none before I came off.

And at this point in your run, would you say you've seen any increase in size or strength?


----------



## NbleSavage

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Savage my dude, so you haven't had any of the negative sides I was? BP spikes, flushed face, sweats/chills, shortness of breath?
> 
> Also did you feel any positive effects after week 1? Because I had none before I came off.
> 
> And at this point in your run, would you say you've seen any increase in size or strength?



No neg sides for me a'tall. BP when last checked (just two weeks ago when I had blood work done) was 110 over 70. No night sweats, no cardio issues.

First week I saw an improvement in sleep, but also felt lethargic during the day. That passed in around 10 days time.

Not really running it for the alleged hypertrophy / strength properties (mostly just for the improved sleep) but I can say I've added a couple Lbs on the scale with no change to me waistline or diet - can't say its all due to the MK but its the only variable I've changed.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct

Yeah I put on crazy water weight within that first week, ankles and legs swollen really bad


----------



## jSalud

Are you still running MK 677? How has it been? I have been toying with the idea of adding it in to my routine this winter.


----------



## bvs

Interesting to read your results. Ill be starting a run of 10mg twice a day soon


----------



## NbleSavage

Aye. Still running it, 12.5 Mg daily.

Sleep quality is still good - far better than when I started. No visible water retention, no spikes in BP.

I'm on a bulk at present so me carbs are higher than usual but I've not seen any unexpected effects that I can't trace back to diet (eg. a bit less visible abs, waistline slightly thicker).


----------



## automatondan

NbleSavage said:


> Aye. Still running it, 12.5 Mg daily.
> 
> Sleep quality is still good - far better than when I started. No visible water retention, no spikes in BP.
> 
> I'm on a bulk at present so me carbs are higher than usual but I've not seen any unexpected effects that I can't trace back to diet (eg. a bit less visible abs, waistline slightly thicker).



Sounds like overall, you a plesantly pleased about your experience then...?


----------



## NbleSavage

automatonDan said:


> Sounds like overall, you a plesantly pleased about your experience then...?



I am. Didn't really expect much at all but the improved sleep in & of itself was worth the ride for me.


----------



## jSalud

Interesting. Sounds like this is my next purchase.


----------



## jSalud

Wonder if this will help with the Tren insomnia....


----------



## MattyB

Not far enough in to create my own thread so just add a bit to this one.

I am 6 days in and bloat is a major effect. So much so that considering stopping as I was looking for sleep and fat loss.  Sleep is not that much different, im hungry all the time and seem to be getting fatter looking.  Weight has gone up, not strength.  I'll run for few another week to see if gets better .....


----------



## Flyingdragon

U need to cut the dose, it will make a difference on the sides.....



MattyB said:


> Not far enough in to create my own thread so just add a bit to this one.
> 
> I am 6 days in and bloat is a major effect. So much so that considering stopping as I was looking for sleep and fat loss.  Sleep is not that much different, im hungry all the time and seem to be getting fatter looking.  Weight has gone up, not strength.  I'll run for few another week to see if gets better .....


----------



## NbleSavage

X2 what FD said. 12.5 mg is plenty for sleep aid. Lower still is fine if yer holding water.


----------



## therealkozmo

Did you run this with test or natty?


----------



## NbleSavage

therealkozmo said:


> Did you run this with test or natty?



I've been on TRT for nearly 20 years - blast & cruise for the past 15. Def not natty


----------



## Fredlabrute

Did run mk-677, learned more isn't necessarily better! 25mg seems to be the sweet spot, i'm working on night shift and taken prior bed time it helps me to sleep! Not my fav compound when dieting cause it makes me crave sugar and carbs, and makes me hungrier! I tried 50mg a few weeks, didn't see any benefits from upping the dose above 25mg!


----------



## Mythos

Informative thread NbleSavage thanks for this.


----------



## Itburnstopee

I'm enthralled by peptides lately. Trying to learn all I can for future reference about all this stuff. Could one just take MK 677 and then stop cold turkey like with peptides, and have no suppressions? Could one just choose this over any aas or same or whatever and get decent (although probably slower) results, and is cycling required?


----------



## Mythos

Itburnstopee said:


> I'm enthralled by peptides lately. Trying to learn all I can for future reference about all this stuff. Could one just take MK 677 and then stop cold turkey like with peptides, and have no suppressions? Could one just choose this over any aas or same or whatever and get decent (although probably slower) results, and is cycling required?



MK677 doesn't have any suppression, it doesn't affect the hpta at all and so far studies say it doesn't suppress natural GH or IGF1 production. 
Also, I think a lot of peptides require PCT and do suppress quite a bit..


----------



## Itburnstopee

Mythos said:


> Also, I think a lot of peptides require PCT and do suppress quite a bit..



Then I have much much much more to learn on these subjects.....

but would MK 677 need any pct, or none since it doesn't surprise anything?


----------



## NbleSavage

Itburnstopee said:


> Then I have much much much more to learn on these subjects.....
> 
> but would MK 677 need any pct, or none since it doesn't surprise anything?



No PCT needed for MK-677-you answered yer own question


----------



## HeiseTX

NbleSavage said:


> Its this one. Me dentist took one look at me and said 'Yea, we need the heavy duty model' LOL!



I bumped this bc im interested in the gadget that pushes the jaw forward.


----------



## Jpflex66

I used it in morning and boy it made me crazy tired. Maybe I’ll,start taking it at night but for now I’m stopping. I can’t even train I’m that lethargic


----------

